# flake (person)



## erick

In inglese si chiama una persona su cui non si può contare: "a flake."  Per esempio: "avevo un appuntamento con Valentina ieri sera ma essendo un _flake_ non è arrivata (venuta?)."
Puoi immaginare il senso di una persona con queste caratteristiche:
flake [n.]  -  scaglia [s.f.]
flaking [n.]  -  sfaldatura [s.f.]
flake  -    (snow, cereal, etc.)	nm	fiocco
flake off   -   andare in pezzi

Si usa "flake" anche come un verbo:
"I was supposed to see a movie with Valentina last night but she _flaked_ on me."  Generalmente un _flake_ è una persona che annulla un appuntamento o una promessa all'ultimo momento ... e spesso.  Cerco una parola italiana per esprimere questo tipo di persona o questo comportamento lamentabile.  Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Elisa68

Un'espressione molto colloquiale è _dare buca_. 
Cerchi qualcosa di più formale?
"I was supposed to see a movie with Valentina last night but she _flaked_ on me." 
_Sarei dovuto andare al cinema con Valentina ieri sera ma lei mi ha dato buca._


----------



## erick

Grazie Elisa per la tua risposta rapida.  Cerco anche una parola per questo _tipo_ di persona.  "Valentina is such a flake, you never know if she'll show up even if she promises."


----------



## Elisa68

Una persona su cui non puoi contare è _inaffidabile._


----------



## carrickp

In my part of the U.S. a "flake" is a "nut" -- a person who is not totally stable mentally or who acts mildly deranged from time to time.


----------



## erick

carrickp said:
			
		

> In my part of the U.S. a "flake" is a "nut" -- a person who is not totally stable mentally or who acts mildly deranged from time to time.


Wow, that's interesting ... I don't think we have that usage on the coasts.  A nut is a nut and a flake is always a person who cancels often and at the last minute, or can't be expected to keep his/her commitments.


----------



## grappa

Wow erick here in the midwest a flake is a nut. I never knew the west coast use.


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Una persona su cui non puoi contare è _inaffidabile._


Esiste una parola (o puoi inventarla?) sostantiva per questo tipo di persona?  «Lui è una persona inaffidabile.» = "He is a flakey (adjective) person."  Mentre "he is a flake," is used casually, in the same form as, "she is a primadonna."


----------



## Elisa68

Sì, puoi dire: _Lei è inaffidabile_ (senza dover inserire la parola persona).


----------



## erick

grappa said:
			
		

> Wow erick here in the midwest a flake is a nut. I never new the west cost use.


Well I can only really speak for California lexicon, but I've never heard _flake_ used in any other way here.  I quite like the word! I suppose we're the exception rather than the rule.

Elisa: grazie, ho capito ... scusami se ho insistito.


----------



## V52

In Rome we call this kind of people "sola"  Vittorio52


----------



## silvietta

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> In Rome we call this kind of people "sola" Vittorio52


 
eheheh... e si direbbe "è na sola" 
C'è un altro modo (sempre molto informale) per definire codeste persone "tirapacchi" con relativo verbo "tirare il pacco"...
Silvia


----------



## Panpan

I have encountered this as a perjorative term in the oil industry; it is a type of potentially oil bearing shale that is in fact dry, which means it is 'flaky', instead of being sticky. It is used to mean someone or something that looks promising on (or from) the surface, but turns out to be a big disappointment. Applied to a person, it means someone who dosn't deliver on their promises.

Hope that adds something

Panpan


----------



## Little One

A flake is a chocolate bar in England. "The crumbliest, flakiest milk chocolate in the world." That's what the advert on TV says.  

Can there be a better type of flake in the whole world. They are gorgeous. 
I have never heard of any of the other meanings on here. But a chocolate flake is the only one you need in my opinion.


----------



## Panpan

Little One said:
			
		

> A flake is a chocolate bar in England.


 
Often seen poking out of what passes for ice cream in England; warning to Italians; don't try this stuff, you will be seriously disappointed, although I agree the chocolate is pretty good.

Panpan


----------



## simonaj

"Thank you and always offering to help me with my math even though I always flake": cosa significa "flake" in this sentence?


----------



## XiaoYue

Azzardo: mi addormento? (o forse è flake out)
Aspetta qualche madrelingua.


----------



## mimitabby

"flake" vuole dire non fare il lavoro per qualsiasi motivo.


----------



## mimitabby

continuo
flake e' una persona che non fa le cose responsibile.
I am a flake, i forgot to feed the dog.
She is a flake, she never pays her bills on time.
I flaked... I didn't study for my test.


----------



## lsp

for this context of "to flake (out)" I'd suggest the meaning: become easily distracted


----------



## Fedora

lsp said:
			
		

> for this context of "to flake (out)" I'd suggest the meaning: become easily distracted



I think that this is the best explanation of flake in this sentence.


----------



## XiaoYue

So, is it slang, right? Is there any difference between 'flake' and 'flake out'?


----------



## Moogey

XiaoYue said:
			
		

> So, is it slang, right? Is there any difference between 'flake' and 'flake out'?


It is slang. I never really understood the phrase so someone else will have to answer about flake/flake out. I doubt think they're the same, similar though, but I don't know what they mean exactly.

-M


----------



## Fedora

XiaoYue said:
			
		

> So, is it slang, right? Is there any difference between 'flake' and 'flake out'?



Flake and flake out are two similar yet different concepts. Here are some explanations of flake ( 1, 3, 7) and flake out (2). Also look here. 

This is pretty difficult to explain since flake and flake out can mean a variety of things.


----------



## XiaoYue

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fedora

You're very welcome I hope it helped!


----------



## MargheritaGialla

Flaky -> Italian.

I wanted to say flaky/flakiness in Italian, to apologize to a friend for my recent 'flakiness'
I feel like flaky in Italian on this forum though hasn't been totally discussed. Flaky vuol dire una persona sbadata che per varie ragioni perde gli appuntamenti, arriva in ritardo, si scorda degli impegni, delle scadenze, ecc. Non ci si fida che questa persona si faccia vivo quando necessario.. Chiedevo scusa perché il mio amico mi ha inviato una richiesta per una traduzione e gli ho risposto solo dopo una settimana che non potevo farla, niente spiegazione.

C'è una parola per questo? In inglese è flaky


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Scusami se sono stata inaffidabile.


----------



## MargheritaGialla

Grazie Paul
Non intendo di mettere la Sua riposta in dubbio, ma vorrei domandare qualcosa..

Inaffidabile.. è una qualità di una persona, diciamo.. innata. Se una persona è inaffidabile, lo è per sempre. La condizione flaky può essere allo stesso modo invariante se è la qualità intrinseca di una persona (come Pheobe from Friends), però la 'flakiness' è spesso, nel mio parere, il risultato di un recente avvenimento che affligge la persona e causa la _sbadatezza_ se si dice così..

Mi dica cosa ne pensa..


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Scusa se *sono *inaffidabile (I've been a flake my whole life)
Scusa se *sono stata* inaffidabile (I've flaked out on my friends a few times lately as I've had some problems)


----------



## MargheritaGialla

Grazie mille, capisco meglio!


----------

